

Ada Lovelace - rabid
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada_Lovelace

======
edent
It's well worth reading some of the inspiring stories on "Finding Ada" -
<http://directory.findingada.com/stories/>

Ada Lovelace day exists to celebrate the women — whether engineers,
scientists, technologists or mathematicians — who have inspired you to become
who you are today.

More info at <http://findingada.com/>

------
theneb
I presume the context of this post is that it's Ada's birthday? Is this a new
HN trend? Karma for dead programmer birthdays? I don't dispute Ada's great
contributions and example for women but I have to jump on the non-news
bandwagon.

~~~
cstuder
Google has an Ada-doodle which increases the visibility of her birthday:
<https://www.google.ch/>

